# Control PC throught internet without any Install?



## emmettmcd (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey,
Is it possible to remote control a PC through the internet without installing any software on the PC being controlled? The problem is I need to get onto some PCs around the country but they have no remote software installed, any alternative to driving to each PC would be great!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at Zolved. If the person in question can access the site, a simple download and execution of a single EXE file will get you connected. I use this to assist folks regularly.


----------

